# The A-train's first day



## stntylr (Jun 21, 2011)

Yesterday was the first day of regular service for the Denton County Transportation Authority's A-train. It connects downtown Denton with Carrollton, Texas where a cross platform connection can be made to Dallas's light rail Green Line which will go into Downtown Dallas.

The A-Train currently uses Budd Rail Diesel Units leased from the TRE but late next year will start using Stadler GTW's the same as Austin's Red Line.

I decided to see what it waas like so I decided to make a big rail trip out of it. I made the two hour drive to Fort Worth and rode the Texas Eagle to Dallas. From there I rode the Green Line to Carrollton to catch the A-train.

The trip was great. The ride was very smooth and i really enjoyed it. I have some video which I will post later.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 21, 2011)

You gotta take the A train of you wanna go to Harlem - Dave Brubeck


----------



## stntylr (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's the best of the video I made that day.


----------



## The Journalist (Jun 22, 2011)

RRrich said:


> You gotta take the A train of you wanna go to Harlem - Dave Brubeck


This is what I thought of first as well.

Huh. The RDCs are still in TRE livery. When did they use these last, anyway?


----------



## stntylr (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to point out that the same A-Train quote was used the last time I posted about thte A-Train.

I last rode a TRE RDU back in February. I don't know if all of them have been leased or not.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Jun 22, 2011)

When are the New Euro DMUs supposed to be put in service?


----------



## stntylr (Jun 22, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> When are the New Euro DMUs supposed to be put in service?


September 2012


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 22, 2011)

RRrich said:


> You gotta take the A train of you wanna go to Harlem - Dave Brubeck


No offense, but that's like attributing "don't step on my blue suede shoes" to Pat Boone instead of to Carl Perkins (or Elvis Presley).

("Take the A Train" was the signature tune of Duke Ellington and his orchestra. The melody was written by Billy Strayhorn, and the lyrics were written some time later by Joya Sherrill.)


----------



## saxman (Jun 22, 2011)

The Journalist said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta take the A train of you wanna go to Harlem - Dave Brubeck
> ...


The TRE was using them up until the day DCTA brought them over to Denton.


----------

